# How many of you have not been to a party or been invited to one?



## Present

*How many of you have not been to a party or not been invited to one?*

Just curious ~


----------



## Vip3r

I have never been to a party nor have I been invited to one. There have been a few I could of went to with my brother. I really have no interest in partying though and don't care to go to one.


----------



## Justsimplyme

Never been invited to one.


----------



## Kennnie

im way to cool for parties


----------



## diamondheart89

I've been invited various times, but I rarely go. They give me headaches.


----------



## NmE

I've been invited to quite a few parties by different people, but i've always just made up an excuse for not going every time


----------



## voospenvi2734

I get invited a lot by my church friends.
But thats because they basically have to


----------



## cybernaut

In high school, no I've never been invited.

I don't understand how so many teens can party "every weekend" though, esp. the ones at my school. Life is so much more than that..

But during my child hood, I've been invited to a few.


----------



## StarryNight

I've been invited to quite a few but I always wind up cancelling at the last minute. I get way too stressed.


----------



## purplefruit

i was surprisingly invited to a birthday party once, and went, not knowing it was a real party..like a _par-tay_ :lol . i lived within walking distance, so i discreetly left after it became too unbearable.


----------



## purplerainx3

The last party I've been to, not including awkward dinner parties my _parents_ drag me to, was probably in fourth grade... so.


----------



## Nighty

i neva been to a party.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Never been invited or went to "those" kind of parties ._.
I think I'd feel indifferent anyway and find any excuse to get out of there


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I've never been to a "proper" party (i.e one with alcohol and no adult control) because I've never been invited. I would like to though as I feel I'm missing out on an experience. I know deep down I'm quite rebellious, but I just never get the chance to go to those kinds of parties because my friends still have the same kind of parties we had when we were 10.


----------



## Rocklee96

I've only been to birthday parties as a kid, and I only got SA around the time I went into middle school. I haven't been invited to actual, crazy teenage parties.


----------



## tazzycat

No one around where I live really have parties. They mostly either sit in their barns and drink beer, or go to this little club-ish place with crappy local bands. I've been invited to the crappy local band thing a few times, but I refuse everytime.
Half the time it's my SA, the other half is me just not wanting to deal with being pushed around by screaming "moshers".


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I wouldn't go to a "party" even if I was invited (and I never was). But the only party I've been invited to (and attended) was a friend's sweet sixteenth.


----------



## noyadefleur

I've been to many birthday parties. Never been to a "party" though. Was invited to one this year, a distant friend of mine invited a bunch of people out for dinner for her birthday through Facebook, then one of her other friends (whom I don't know at all) suggested we go to her house after for a "real party". She even added, "BYOB" which I later dertermined meant "bring your own booze". :roll Needless to say I didn't go to either gathering.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

in 6th grade i was invited a couple of times but didn't go because of SA and then no more parties for me


----------



## nescio

Is getting invited to those birthday parties where everybody in class get invited in elementary school counts? other then that no..


----------



## Waterinthesink7

^^ Haha same here.

But no, Ive never been invited to a party, unless graduation parties count and the ones I got invited to were at the same day and time as mine which was extremely ironic. The people I mostly hung out with graduate this year and I'll proably be going to some of theirs considering they showed up at mine.

I think people are afraid that if they invited me to a party that I would call the cops on them or something because Im not into the whole alcohol/drugs/party like a rockstar type thing. I don't really think I would go if I was invited I dont really think it's my forte.


----------



## royal

Nope, no parties. I don't know any "cool kids" on a personal level.


----------



## metallica2147

heh. I last got invited to a party like in 5th grade. I never got invited in high school. Now in college, I definitely no I won't.


----------



## trendyfool

I get invited to "parties" sometimes but never real parties--you know, with popular people and drinking. I doubt I'm missing much.


----------



## sas111

When I was younger, (like 5-10) I was invited to tuns of parties, I was still shy, but for some reason I was very likeable. 

Once I hit elementry & highschool, I didn't get invited once...the whole class would be going to the party except for me & this "special needs" guy...


----------



## EvanLP

I've never been to a high school party. I really don't think it would be my kind of environment, I hate the music my classmates listen to, and not to sound rude, but I hate the "popular" attitude some people have. I could have fun at a party if the people were just genuinely cool to be around. Open minded people who don't judge others or act a certain way to be "popular".


----------



## yomrwhite

I got invited to parties in elementary school (they weren't just invite everyone parties) and up through about 7th grade. 

Since then, I basically went to two: one in 10th grade and a graduation/birthday party for a "friend" at his house. It wasn't one of those big house parties, it was more of a "hang out" party, with his parents there and stuff.

Since I've been in college, I've gone to a few parties. First was at a frat in the first week, and I knew from attending it for about 15 minutes that I would never go to another one again. I also went to a house party with my roommate (where I didn't know a soul), sat around awkwardly on a couch for about 15 minutes, then left. That was when I realized I could never be one of those people.

I don't enjoy drinking anyway.


----------



## Shooterrr

The last time I was invited to a party was like 6th grade when it was pretty much mandatory to invite your entire class.
Even if I was invited to a "real" party I probably wouldn't go because I have no desire for drinking, having meaningless conversation, or engaging in typical teenage tomfoolery.


----------



## PaFfanatic

Not counting birthday parties, I have not been to any of _those_ kinds of parties. But it seems that all my friends have been. It makes me feel sooooo awkward and left out sometimes...


----------



## david5150

I was invited to a few birthday parties in middle school and never went because of SA.. in high school now and i havent been invited to any parties, i have had a few small partys at my house because thats the only place i feel comfortable.


----------



## ILoveCats

I've been invited to many house parties, but only by my best friend who throws them. She's also offered to get me invited to other parties she goes to.

It's all rather pointless since I decline every offer, I really don't see parties as being something I'd enjoy =/ since:

1. I don't drink and have no intention of doing so. I'd feel awkward around a bunch of drunk people :afr
2. I'd pretty much know nobody :blank
3. It just doesn't appeal to me.

:no


----------



## jovo

i never get invited, but i wish i could go to some parties that have people my age and stuff not just sit home every Friday/ Saturday browsing various forums .


----------



## fm5827

I've only been invited to 2 or 3 I think..


----------



## LALoner

I went to a lot of parties when I was young. I was trying the fake it until you make it system back then. But it never worked for me. Nothing is good for you unless its real.


----------



## That guy over there

Cant remember the last party I went to, probably a birthday party when i was around the age of 7. I dont think ive ever been invited to a party in high school, I might have once probably but i probably didn't go for obvious reasons


----------



## Hamster

I know this would sound crazy on a SA forum, but I love parties . They're extremely stressful at first, but after a few hours goes by, you get more familiar with everyone and start being yourself. Then again, these parties happened a few years ago or earlier...now I'm afraid that partying means smoking weed and drinking .__.


----------



## Bbpuff

I've been invited to birthday partys as a kid.. But not a crazy teenage drinking party or whatever.. And I've probably been invited to a non drinking, but non birthday type of party a few times, but I never went.


----------



## GenoWhirl

When I was little I was invited to a few friend's birthday parties, you know the kinds that all little kids have. Only the popular or junkie students seem to throw parties around where I'm at and obviously I'm not a part of either of those two clans and therefore have never been invited to go to any and these kids seem to party every weekend and how does that work? 

Not to mention I wouldn't want to go to any of that crap anyway, I avoid those kids as much as possible at school so why would I want to be around them in that kind of setting when I don't have to be? School is enough time around most of those twats so never would I want to be any other social setting around them.

So case in point I have never been invited to a party and I'm glad about that, and even if I was I still wouldn't show up. Those setting just aren't appealing to me at all.


----------



## Neutrino

Not recently. Last invite was sooo awkward. lol 

Not gonna happen!


----------



## Lionking92

i've never been to a party but i have been invited a few times.. i guess i was too shy since every drinks and does weed.. and im not that sorta person.. so i don't go.. plus i'm afraid of big groups and just people..:um:afr


----------



## Neutrino

Got "invited" to the grad party by my sister's friend (she asked him to). Other than that, nope. 

That party was fun, but only because I was so out of my mind I didn't know what I was doing :/ but I think that that could be the "real me". Funny, outgoing, TALKING. I talked to everyone there :] no fear, didn't go red in the face, nothing. I felt freeee. 

But anyways. I'm not sure if I'll be invited this year. Not sure if I'll go if I am. 

Partyin' partyin' yeah!
Partyin' partyin' yeah!
Fun fun fun fun....

 screw parties


----------



## Freiheit

I got invited to "parties" in Middle school, as in, a gathering of a few people at my "friend's" house to just hang out, and one birthday party in the 8th grade, but never went...I have not been invited to a party in high school and I've never been to a "real" party.


----------

